# Walking Stick



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

While cleaning out my shooting lane for bow hunting, I salvaged this sugar maple, sapling, and made it into a hiking, walking stick. I threaded an arrow field point onto the end for traction.

Two coats of boiled linseed..so far, I want to have it ready for salmon fishing by the weekend.

We fish the salmon river in Pulaski NY.

The stick will help me navigate the river without falling in...I hope...Ha ha ha 

So funny to watch people falling in, and I have actually been knocked down by king salmon and steel head, 20 + pounds.

Not for the squeamish fisherman for sure 

Much fun !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I envy you guys in the states in many ways! Your yard for one! The lifestyle for another!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

BCLuxor said:


> I envy you guys in the states in many ways! Your yard for one! The lifestyle for another!


Hey BC,

Come on over...I will take ya fishin


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice stick! Nice property too!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The land! So open,no buildings,no people-LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck w/ the fishin' . . . and bow hunting!


----------

